# Guide needed for Haynie Owners Tournament



## Stephen_S (May 20, 2014)

Need a guide whose experienced with the Aransas Pass/Port A area that is open for the Haynie Owners Tournament Sept 8th. The guide will have to use my boat. Thanks


----------

